# Karma? "My wife is a cheater" on burned house.



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

Saw in a thread about karma recently. I wonder if this is the case here.

"My wife is a cheater" scrawled on Arvada home found ablaze; man arrested - The Denver Post

I hope Colorado is a state where Arson can only be convicted on where it is an intentional setting of a fire to burn somebody elses property or for insurance fraud purposes. I feel if you own a piece of property, you should be able to do with it what you want, including burning it to the ground.

One of my guilty pleasures is watching cheaters get burnt to the ground, guess this one took it a bit literally.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Damn.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

So was it the BS that burned the house down?


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

convert said:


> So was it the BS that burned the house down?


Not enough info to know for sure, but that is what I would speculate.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

altawa said:


> Saw in a thread about karma recently. I wonder if this is the case here.
> 
> "My wife is a cheater" scrawled on Arvada home found ablaze; man arrested - The Denver Post
> 
> ...


If it's a marital property, then the WS could have the BS's ass nailed to the wall.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> If it's a marital property, then the WS could have the BS's ass nailed to the wall.


yes for sure, but then again he will be in jail, tough to get money from him in there.
and when he gets out he will have a criminal record, tough to get a job


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> If it's a marital property, then the WS could have the BS's ass nailed to the wall.


Maybe yes, maybe no. If they are not separated, he can do what he wants with it, just as she can. Different states have different rules.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

The consequences depends on with whom the cheater is s*rewing. If she is pulling a train with everybody in the local "in"justice system the betrayed's future may be bleak.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

altawa said:


> I feel if you own a piece of property, you should be able to do with it what you want, including burning it to the ground.


I think so too. But then again, you shouldn't be able to claim it on insurance.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

altawa said:


> Maybe yes, maybe no. If they are not separated, he can do what he wants with it, just as she can. Different states have different rules.


It isn't that simple. If the house was in an urban area, there is NO right to set fire to it even if one owns it free and clear.

Large fires are a serious problem. Generally one needs a permit from the appropriate authorities in order to do it. Burning a house with its various utility connections is always a dangerous business.

My guess is that the BS will be spending time in jail while his WW will be out wandering.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

convert said:


> So was it the BS that burned the house down?


 Um... the whole thing is confusing. Longer article... 
Wife of 'cheater' arson suspect: 'It's hard to comprehend'

Personally, I think she was a cheater: I'm doing a ton of reading between the lines. She left him once, and went back; normal wayward script. Within a year they are remarried again; typical sign of a rugsweep job. He made a new discovery, she bailed again. So it was a false-R. Her statement also seemed rather waywardish by ignoring the call out of cheater totally and instead deflecting with the old "ups and downs of marriage... behind closed doors... respect our privacy... just an old highschool guy... followed by demonizing her husband (alcoholic, anger issues) and 'the poor kids'... 

His actions were those of someone seriously hurting inside; admitting he was going to kill himself, bought a gun, got totally black out wasted and doesn't even remember blowing his house up.

Her version could all be true. I've just seen it too many times in that wayward script.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I don't trust his eyes. Sorry, but I don't.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

To all involved :


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

sidney2718 said:


> It isn't that simple. If the house was in an urban area, there is NO right to set fire to it even if one owns it free and clear.
> 
> Large fires are a serious problem. Generally one needs a permit from the appropriate authorities in order to do it. Burning a house with its various utility connections is always a dangerous business.
> 
> My guess is that the BS will be spending time in jail while his WW will be out wandering.


Thats where the crim. Misch. charge comes from. IMO, the arson will end up going away, depending on how the colorado statute is written, including the jury instructions.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> I don't trust his eyes. Sorry, but I don't.


Good for you.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

HA... a burner home.


----------

